# Donation For The Cause . . .



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

Paul, I finally found a piece that is bone dry. I cleaned up one so you can see what it looks like. You said it didn't have to have a lot of flame and that's good because these don't. I allowed myself to get down to one resaw blade and it is starting to get pretty dull. If you want me to resaw them into 1/2" slices I can no problem but just make sure this finish is presentable enough or wait until my new blades get in (haven't even ordered them yet will do so later). Trimmed/squared one measures 6.25" x 3.25" x 3.25" the other is 4 x 4 . . . . 



 

Let me know if these work and if so what to do send as is or slice for you. The finish is not all that bad really wouldn't take much sanding to get the lines out . . . . .


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

Paul I just went ahead and cut them up. they turned out pretty nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 10, 2014)

Kevin, those are great. That's just the thing David is looking for. Thanks !


----------

